# Old Drill Press restoration problem - need gear rack



## rfdes (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi -
I'm looking for suggestions as to where to locate a reasonably priced 5 pitch gear rack for my drill press restoration.
The DP was missing the rack and I didn't realize how expensive a new one would be.  I figured I might be able to scrounge
an old surplus unit somewhere but haven't been successful.

The drill press is an old Canedy-Otto 18" floor model.  The gear rack is about 2ft long and used for moving the table up/down.
The typical places want something on the order of $300 for a piece of stock.  Out of my budget.  So, if anyone has some ideas
where to find an alternative, it would be appreciated.

thanks
Jim


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 25, 2014)

Jim--it would help to know the side and face widths of the rack--Dave


----------



## rfdes (Jan 26, 2014)

Here are some images of the gear rack off of another fellow's Royal 18.
I don't know for sure the length of the rack but it looks like approx 2'.

thanks
Jim


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 26, 2014)

Jim--it looks like your rack must be approx 3/4" wide face--I have some at my other shop that I can measure this week--I think it is maybe 3/4" square so you would need to mill the back to the size depth that you need if it will work --yours looks to be about 1/2 thick--I'll let you know when I get mine from the other shop---Dave


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

Jim--i have the rack and need to know the length you need--you can PM me the length and your address----Dave
*note--unless you have already found a rack


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

Jim, I just picked up the same press the other day.  Mine is missing the rack and the mechanism for the table also.  My column doesn't have any screw holes for it either...  It does have a heavy duty spring between the head and the table that seems to work really well.  

On a side note, does your motor have the pulley stack?  mine only had one small pulley and the 6 stack pulley on the spindle.  If you do have the step pulley on the motor, can you tell me the # of pulleys in the stack and what sizes they are?

Thanks!

Lorne


----------



## Mangosteen (Jan 5, 2022)

rfdes said:


> Hi -
> I'm looking for suggestions as to where to locate a reasonably priced 5 pitch gear rack for my drill press restoration.
> The DP was missing the rack and I didn't realize how expensive a new one would be.  I figured I might be able to scrounge
> an old surplus unit somewhere but haven't been successful.
> ...


Hi Jim and group. I am new to this group having just bought a Royal 18 model myself which is also missing the rack for the table lifting. I have the crank assembly. Would really appreciate some guidance as to where I can buy or obtain the correct rack for the table lift. Attached is a photo set of my unit. It is serial number 18-541.  I am located in BC Canadá. Did the 5 pitch by two feet long by 3/4 wide by 1/2 inch deep with the bottom four inches plain solution work? Would that be all I would need to describe the part? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mangosteen (Jan 5, 2022)

Dave Smith said:


> Jim--i have the rack and need to know the length you need--you can PM me the length and your address----Dave
> *note--unless you have already found a rack


Hi Dave I am A few years late but do you still have a suitable rack ?  I am in the same boat as Jim was.  
Regards 
Lorne


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 5, 2022)

Mangosteen said:


> Hi Dave I am A few years late but do you still have a suitable rack ?  I am in the same boat as Jim was.
> Regards
> Lorne


Lorne,
you are testing my memory----I know I have some short sections, but do you know if the 2 feet length is correct. what I have is 3/4" wide by 3/4" thick so what Jim said he needed was less than 3/4" thick, so you would need to mill the back to the desired thickness. that was eight years ago and I can't remember if Jim answered me or not. Jim was last seen on May of 2020, so maybe he can recall if I sent him a rack and he solved his problem, try sending him a PM to ask him how he got his fixed and the correct dimentions.-- anyway I will look to see if I have a 2 foot length of the rack at my other shop this week.
Dave


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

Mangosteen said:


> Hi Jim and group. I am new to this group having just bought a Royal 18 model myself which is also missing the rack for the table lifting. I have the crank assembly. Would really appreciate some guidance as to where I can buy or obtain the correct rack for the table lift. Attached is a photo set of my unit. It is serial number 18-541.  I am located in BC Canadá. Did the 5 pitch by two feet long by 3/4 wide by 1/2 inch deep with the bottom four inches plain solution work? Would that be all I would need to describe the part? Thanks for reading.


Nice,
I just completely rebuilt a 1930’s Canedy-Otto, Royal 16. Made by Cincinnati Lathe and Tool.
The quality of these are impressive imho.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

Mangosteen said:


> Hi Jim and group. I am new to this group having just bought a Royal 18 model myself which is also missing the rack for the table lifting. I have the crank assembly. Would really appreciate some guidance as to where I can buy or obtain the correct rack for the table lift. Attached is a photo set of my unit. It is serial number 18-541.  I am located in BC Canadá. Did the 5 pitch by two feet long by 3/4 wide by 1/2 inch deep with the bottom four inches plain solution work? Would that be all I would need to describe the part? Thanks for reading.


Keep us posted on your progress.
The more pics the better.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 5, 2022)

I looked back at my old PM s and found that I did send Jim a rack, so it must have worked out for him.
Dave


----------



## Mangosteen (Jan 8, 2022)

Dave Smith said:


> I looked back at my old PM s and found that I did send Jim a rack, so it must have worked out for him.
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I just noticed I am missing the pinion dual gear as well. I have the worm gear that fits on the handle crank but missing the pinion. I either need to get it re manufactured ( no drawings ) or try to find a table itself with the lift gears still good. Number 34 is what is missing. I took a photo down the slot and it clearly shows the worm gear is fine.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 8, 2022)

yes, it looks like you are missing a major special piece, and the rack looks a lot smaller and narrower than what I have. you would need to find a rack to match the double pinion gear if you can locate the gear.
Dave


----------



## Mangosteen (Jan 8, 2022)

I found the specs of the rack and internal gears for the press lifting set up for the table. For future reference it’s here. I already ordered the rack and two gears I am missing. EBay had the gears. The rack was easy to find from suppliers using the Boston Gear code and I ordered a four ft long one that I can trim later maybe to three feet. It’s a half inch deep and 3/4 inch wide. Boston Gear part 12750 ( or L514-4)
The spur gear to ride the rack is Boston Gear ND-16B in steel

The gear that the worm drives is Boston Gear G1051RH in Cast Iron 





						Outlaw's Canedy Otto Royal 18 Drill Press
					

OK, it’s been a month and I've barely had a chance to touch this puppy. (Life…)   I picked this guy up off Craig’s List for “scrap price” (the PO’s words when I picked it up.)  He’d picked it up on a “You want a drill press?  Come get this thing out of my rental property” deal, and as he already...




					www.garagejournal.com


----------

